
Does anyone have experience with Joyent Accelerators & the Sun Startup Essentials Program? - tedb

======
tedb
The hosting issue still seems to be the big risk with using Rails for a
startup -- hosting a Rails app seems to require a lot more sysadmin-like
knowhow than some of the most established environments that have essentially
become standard and one-size-fits-all features on most hosts.

Joyent seems to be one of the leaders in the game.. do any of you use them and
have comments to share?

------
ivankirigin
I'm using TextDrive/Joyent, and I'd like to believe Accelerators will solve
some scaling issues. I haven't launched to really know yet though. The support
has been excellent, and the resources available online are good.

